# Great Dane



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, I am not sure if anyone has experience in buying a pure breed of Great Dane in Dubai, if so, please share, thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Please don't buy a dog, there are no ethical breeders here. There some Danes up for adoption though.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you contact the people that run Homely Petz, pet sitting services. They rescue and rehome great danes, so would be able to put you in touch with any that are in need of a home.


----------



## ukurup (Jun 10, 2018)

Guys i am desperately looking to adopt a great Dane. Would anyone have any information regarding the same.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ukurup said:


> Guys i am desperately looking to adopt a great Dane. Would anyone have any information regarding the same.


As per my previous posts. Contact Homely Petz as they will have leads on Great Danes for adoption.


----------

